# Looking for club in mid to south GA to join



## rcpjr42 (Jan 4, 2018)

looking for a club to join in the Meriwether county area - would consider further south too. If you know of a club that  has openings for the 2018-2019 season please let me know. 

thanks for your help, it's much appreciated!

Rick


----------



## WARHAWK HUNTING CLUB (Jun 21, 2018)

I have 3 openings in Taylor Co give me a call 4702618985


----------



## jammin (Jul 7, 2018)

rcpjr42 said:


> looking for a club to join in the Meriwether county area - would consider further south too. If you know of a club that  has openings for the 2018-2019 season please let me know.
> 
> thanks for your help, it's much appreciated!
> 
> Rick


Hey Rick I know we don't know each other but I'm looking for Meriwether County Club...also if you run across anything I would be interested if they have more than 1 opening I'm a 57yo mainly a bow hunter...thanks Jamie


----------



## balexander (Aug 9, 2018)

I Have 3 openings in Taylor County.


----------

